# Question



## poorandunlucky (Dec 20, 2017)

This pops-up from time to time:


```
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-alchemy'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cache'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cactvs-ascii'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cactvs-binary'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cactvs-table'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cdx'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cdxml'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-chem3d'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cif'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-cml'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-daylight-smiles'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-dmol'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-gamess-input'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-gamess-output'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-gaussian-input'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-gaussian-log'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-genbank'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-gulp'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-hin'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-inchi'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-inchi-xml'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-jcamp-dx'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-macromodel-input'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mdl-molfile'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mdl-rdfile'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mdl-rxnfile'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mdl-sdfile'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mdl-tgf'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mmcif'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mol2'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mopac-graph'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mopac-input'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-mopac-out'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-msi-car'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-msi-hessian'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-msi-mdf'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-msi-msi'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-ncbi-asn1'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-ncbi-asn1-binary'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-ncbi-asn1-xml'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-pdb'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-shelx'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-vmd'
Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-xyz'
Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
```

Anyone knows that it is?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2017)

Where and when does it "pop-up"? They look like MIME types to me.

Edit: More specifically, MIME types for chemical files: https://www.ch.ic.ac.uk/chemime/


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Where and when does it "pop-up"? They look like MIME types to me.
> 
> Edit: More specifically, MIME types for chemical files: https://www.ch.ic.ac.uk/chemime/



I think it's mostly when I install software... sometimes it will keep popping-up for some time afterwards, though, presumably until I close the terminal...

It appeared just now as I used pkg to install something from my local repository...


----------



## balanga (Dec 20, 2017)

Does file(1)() give you anything?


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 20, 2017)

balanga : What do you mean?  I don't have any kind of chemical data, I don't know where those seemingly MIME types come from...  Maybe it's when I install something, Make or whatever script changes the MIME type database to include file types for whatever it's installing, but besides that, I don't know how to alter the database either to add those types or suppress them, to at least quell the warnings...


----------



## rhsbsd (Dec 20, 2017)

See this in case you have anything KDE installed. It's their library which they claim they can't fix cause it will break KDE. I've been ignoring it for at least 5 years now. It's harmless.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 20, 2017)

The reason why they marked that as "RESOLVED WONTFIX" is


> They still are defined in the old kdelibs package, but we cannot remove them because it would break all the kde4 apps that are still using them. While kdelibs4 is still being released with new bugfixes, most of those kde4 apps are not.


I wonder what kind of apps use these fake mimes and would break by just removing these.
I wonder whether any of the KDE devs actually tried to find out.


----------



## rhsbsd (Dec 21, 2017)

Reported: 2012-07-16 19:42 UTC by minj4ever 
Define OLD?


----------

